# Metrolink Trains Hits Truck & Derails



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2003)

> At least one person died and several people were injured when a Metrolink commuter train slammed into a vehicle Monday, police said.


Preliminary details can be found here from CNN.com


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2003)

> Firefighters pulled injured and dazed passengers from the upended cars of the train, which was heading from the Santa Clarita Valley to Los Angeles when it collided with the truck at about 9:30 a.m. PST.
> "We have at least one fatality from the truck and we have a number of (injured) victims in the trains," Burbank Fire Department spokesman David Starr said.


A few more details are available here from Fox News.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2003)

One more article from MSN.com.


----------



## Amfleet (Jan 6, 2003)

> *BURBANK, Calif. --* Injured people have been pulled from a Metrolink commuter train after it collided with a truck Monday morning in Burbank, about 10 miles north of downtown Los Angeles.


 Full detail can be found here.


----------



## Allen Dee (Jan 7, 2003)

http://www.metrolinktrains.com/news_update...n_incident4.asp


----------



## jccollins (Jan 7, 2003)

Stupid, ignorant motorists! Makes me mad - very selfish people! :angry:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2003)

jccollins said:


> Stupid, ignorant motorists!  Makes me mad - very selfish people! :angry:


You're right. Of course he also injured dozens of other people with his actions, not to mention costing Metrolink thousands of dollars in wrecked equipment. :angry:

However in this case, he will never be stupid or ignorant again, since he sadly paid the ultimate price. 

We can only hope that others will now learn from his poor example. :unsure:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 8, 2003)

> Train 210 from the Santa Clarita Valley to Los Angeles was traveling at 50 mph in push mode carrying 58 passengers and two crew members when the collision occurred around 9:30 a.m about 10 miles north of Los Angeles.



Another follow up story on this accident from Trains.com can be found here.


----------

